# Expromizer V4



## Viper_SA (29/7/21)

Does any vendor still have stock of the V4 in brushed stainless? I have three 2nd hand ones, but would love at least one brand spanking new one. Just because.


----------



## adriaanh (29/7/21)

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/colle...-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta?variant=32177092198494

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/7/21)

Thanks @adriaanh. Order placed. Just a bit stiff on shipping, so I had to grab some stuff for free shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (30/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @adriaanh. Order placed. Just a bit stiff on shipping, so I had to grab some stuff for free shipping


Pleasure, yeah the delivery is pretty high.


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)

You should’ve asked me to buy and ship it for you… their shop is near my workplace

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/7/21)

Thanks, but I grabbed a spare battery for the Mixx, which is seeing a lot of use in front of the TV, and some VM6 coils and got the free shipping. Now I just need another Tuxedo Mixx, lol. Not sure how the V4 will look on the SS version and I really really like the Tuxedo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

